# Napolean Dynamite Commended



## Solidman82 (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www3.state.id.us/oasis/HCR029.html

Leanred about this by way of Maddox's site. I Think some of the reasons given for the commendation are a little ridiculous. And also, I didn't really think this movie was worth the hype.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2005)

Guess ya gotta know a Napoleon to appreciate the movie.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

Sheesh.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2005)

Whereas I never saw the movie and
Whereas I don't have any immediate or long range plans to do so
Whereas I ... simply... don't .... give-a ...  :idunno: well you know


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 10, 2005)

Carver, you have *GOT* to see the movie, it really is a funny one! 

And get your own tater tots!


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 10, 2005)

No, you don't have to see this movie. It's really not that funny.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 10, 2005)

Pretty much a waste of time, and yes I've known a few Napeleon's


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 10, 2005)

I thought the movie was a h00t and, for a while in junior high, I was a napoleon...and a pedro for that matter.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

I thought the movie was OK.

Can we get a commendation for "Billy Jack" next?


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 10, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> http://www3.state.id.us/oasis/HCR029.html
> 
> Leanred about this by way of Maddox's site. I Think some of the reasons given for the commendation are a little ridiculous. And also, I didn't really think this movie was worth the hype.


 
You only get commendations if you have sweet skills. Like Nunchuk skills, bo-staff skills, hacking skills...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2005)

CrankyDragon said:
			
		

> Carver, you have *GOT* to see the movie, it really is a funny one!
> 
> And get your own tater tots!


Umm, there's only 1 "r" in Caver...  
There are lots other movies that I want to see... this one... I'm sure can wait.


----------

